# Sucralfate/Carafate help with GERD pain?



## 15861 (Oct 27, 2006)

I have bad esophageal erosions and need to get another endoscopy done.My GI doctor gave me Sucralfate to help with pain and I've read that it coats and protects the esophagus in order promote healing.However, whenever I take these, I often feel more pain and feel like it gets worse with these.Anyone have any experience taking this medication?


----------

